# Galahs and Cockatiels?



## Bonnie (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey guys 
Just an update!
Bonnies doing great! He's always chirping and making such a noise!
He actually wont let me take him out of his cage until I give him a scritch. 

Also, I was wondering If a Galah could share a cage with a Cockatiel?
The cage is very big, avairy-sized, so the Galah wouldn't be smooshed, but I was wondering if the Galah would fight with Bon?
All help would be awesome!

--
Bon & Amber


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's at least one case where a galah and a cockatiel got along well enough to make a baby together - it's called the galatiel. http://www.talkingbirds.com.au/galatiel.php

But you always have to be careful when you're mixing species, especially if there's a big size difference. Some individuals will be fine together and others won't. I don't know whether cockatiels and galahs tend to get along with each other in general.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

l personally would not put them together.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Plenty of people mix different species in large flight aviaries. These are usually the case for the big ones people keep outdoors. However being in a smaller indoor cage (may it be flight) may not be such a good idea. If one needs to get away from the other there is very limited room to escape. Also, since their is a big size difference I would have to think about the bar spacing too. Too small for a galah may be too big for a cockatiel. The exact spacing for a galah I am clueless about though :lol:. 

If you plan on having a LARGE aviary outdoors then I wouldn't completely discourage you. I just wouldn't recommend it. For a indoor "flight" cage, I wouldn't even consider it myself.

Even though they may be able to get along the size difference may also cause some accidental injury, especially to your small 'tiel.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd be interested on seeing some more documentation on the galatiel... it does indeed to appear to be a cross...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The galahtiel is an actual cross. It was an "accidental" breeding between someone's pet cockatiel and galah which were kept together in a large aviary. Both "fell in love" and did what animals do best. Since they are both members of the cockatoo family their dna was similar enough to produce an offspring. However with all hybrid animals there usually comes infertility with that. So the only known galahtiel will most likely be unable to reproduce. However I do think she wanted to sell the parents and the baby for big bucks. It is the only known one in the world.


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

lovely looking bird, wonder how long it will live as a tiel has a different life span to a too, the strange thoughts that go through our heads xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

What sex is the Galah?  Maybe you can have a Galatiel!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Sometimes hybrids have much shorter lifespans than each of the parents. Depending on how much difference their is, plenty of hybrids don't even survive birth! This isn't the case with our well known hybrid, the mule, but with animals such as ligers their survival time is limited (especially due to their huge size).
And since that is the only galahtiel in the world.. please don't expect them to mate. The chances are practically nothing. Plus that is a huge risk to take. I'm sure since the news of the new hybrid, plenty of people have tried already. I haven't heard of any more pop up in the world.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not risk it, the only bird I would put in with a tiel is another tiel.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Even in a massive aviary very few people I know of would mix a galah and a cockatiel, it's a fairly ridiculous risk to take. The galah could have the tiels leg off in a flash if things went wrong. I'm not even sure if I would mix the two out of a cage.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> Even in a massive aviary very few people I know of would mix a galah and a cockatiel, it's a fairly ridiculous risk to take. The galah could have the tiels leg off in a flash if things went wrong. I'm not even sure if I would mix the two out of a cage.


I second this. You'd have to be pretty silly to do it.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Bea said:


> Even in a massive aviary very few people I know of would mix a galah and a cockatiel, it's a fairly ridiculous risk to take. The galah could have the tiels leg off in a flash if things went wrong. I'm not even sure if I would mix the two out of a cage.


I too am with Bea (she said what I was thinking). I dont think its a great idea to put a tiel and galah in the same cage (no matter how big the cage is) you dont know what the galah could do to your tiel. I have a Cockatoo and there is no way I would put my tiels in with him.


----------

